# In His Own Words: Former Audi Racer, Current TT RS Owner Don Istook



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Former Audi racecar driver and TT owner/enthusiast Don Istook recently took delivery of the very first TT RS to be placed in owner's hands here in the States recently and has shared the experience. Published over on Quattroworld, the piece highlights his own racing history here in the States and continues on to his new 2012 TT RS coupe. Read it after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

